# Fading black or brown?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Fading black IMO.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Another vote for sunfading.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Is it true about the lighter coloring? Like if a horse remains with a jet black head, is that an indication of fading as opposed to brown?

Jynx goes through the same thing in summer where her flank patches fade so badly they look light bay but her head always remains jet black. With so much white, it's difficult to determine what she actually is.

Winter:









Spring:









Summer:









Hehe, thanks for all your help NdAppy! I'm not bad with colors, but this black/brown thing confuses me!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say that she sun fades pretty extremely. 

And no problem MM. :-D


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add, I am guessing she is out 24/7?


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I agree with NdAppy..
Some horses who are tested black can fade far more than that mare you posted.. for example this horse is a tested black. You can see how faded/crackly/burnt the mane and tail are too.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ Wow. I never would've guess that... 

I agree with everyone else, fading black.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Yes, Jynx is kept out 24/7 and is not blanketed in summer at all (she'll have a fly sheet this year). I "knew" she was black because I've seen photos of her parents, and they appeared pretty blatantly black to me, just those flank spots get SO light, they throw me for a loop! Her head always stays almost jet black though, so I assumed it was just extreme fading.

Hehe, I told Dominator's leaser (the Trakehner I posted) that my highly evolved and intelligent geneticist friends say he's a fading black so she's delighted. :lol: I see him in personally regularly, and he's as black as black gets except for that bit of rosy "blooming" on his neck right now and he's been blanketed so that makes sense!


----------

